# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  برنامج مسنجر لجوال تحدث صوت وصوره رائع

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد*   TalkBox Voice Messenger 1     برنامج  Talkbox  voice messenger هو برنامج شات لكن بواسطة المقاطع الصوتية ..... مثل خدمة برافو للذي يعرفها .......  المهم هو  برنامج  تواصل بينك وبين أصدقائك بواسطة مقاطع صوتية ترسلها وتستقبلها على نفس البرنامج المهم هذه هي الصور ::::::: أولاً البرنامج مجاناً وموجود في الماركت الأساسي ..... انظر الصورة ::::   صورة البرنامج:
_     المميز في البرنامج :::  
أنه بإمكانك إرسال المقطع الصوتي مع موقعك إلى الصديق ..... وذلك من خلال  تشغيل أيقونة GPS من خلال سحب أعلى الشاشة وتشغيل الأيقونة ومن ثم العودة  إلى البرنامج وسوف تجد أعلى الشاشة على اليمين ( عند فتح صفحة التواصل مع  صديقك ) دائرة صغيرة بيضاء أضغط عليها سوف تتحول إلى اللون الأزرق وعندما  تتحول إلى ذلك يمكنك إرسال المقطع الصوتي وتلقائياً سوف يتم إرسال موقعك  بجوار المقطع الصوتي .... ولمشاهدة الموقع أضغط على صورة الموقع المصغرة  وسوف يظهر لك الموقع بكل يسر وسهولة ......           الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه: 
_    Experience the Fastest Messaging EXPERIENCE A NEW WAY OF MESSAGING!!   TalkBox is sending messages with your voice. It’s an application  dedicated to saving you the trouble of typing and to getting your  messages across  FAST!  *************************************************************  JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON OF VOICE MESSAGING  ************************************************************* ★ The #1 App Store voice messaging application is finally here on Android!!  ★ Cross-platform TalkBox between iOS and Android.  ★ Group chat among iOS and Android friends! ********************************************    EXPERIENCE THE FASTEST MESSAGING EVER  ********************************************  ★  MESSAGING MADE FAST: Talk the message and get your emotions delivered  instantly. No more typing hassle; no more uploading and downloading  voice notes. TalkBox instant push-to-talk messaging saves your time. ★  PASTE YOUR VOICE ON FACEBOOK AND TWITTER FAST: Yell it, shout it and  get it posted on Facebook and Twitter. Your friends are desperate to  HEAR from you. ★ FAST YET CONSIDERATE: No obligation to reply  right away. Enjoy the gratifying delay and listen back to the messages  whenever you want. ***************       *************** THE BEAUTY OF SIMPLICITY  Push-to-talk instant voice messaging with your friends  Group Chat  Post voice to Facebook, Twitter and make broadcast to all your friends  Location Sharing   ★ Facebook-connect - Sync your TalkBox friend list with your Facebook  friend list. All your Facebook friends who has joined TalkBox will be  automatically available for chatting  Push Notification to let you know any incoming messages anytime  Conversation History  “Swipe to delete” will remove messages permanently from the device ------------------------     Nobody’s perfect but perfection is what we’re aiming to be so please  let us know if you have any feedback, questions, or suggestions.  *  All TalkBox messages are transferred on top of the IP network. Network  data charges may apply. To prevent overcharged by network operators,  you're suggested to monitor usages from time to time, and to pay more  attention while under roaming.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## EZEL

**

----------

